# Blue Tiger Shrimp are in at PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

The Blue Tigers are in. They're a little small but in good shape and a good colour considering they are stressed. They'll be on for $5.88.

Brent.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

When will they be ready for purchase?
Will you be holding them for a few days to see which ones die off?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

i'll be in SQ1 after work so i'll come check them out


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> When will they be ready for purchase?
> Will you be holding them for a few days to see which ones die off?


Well they've been in a warehouse for two days in our water to get them ready so they should be good to go. If you want to wait a day that's not a problem.

Brent.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Save me 10 of them and 10 cardinals for Saturday. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll TRY to remember to take pictures for our forum as well


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Please please save me 10 cardinal and 10 tiger as well please come on sat to pick up


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, save me 10 blue tigers, I'll come in on sat to get em.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

35 Gone...All Juvies left


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> 35 Gone...All Juvies left


Did you buy all of them? LOL
Where are the pictures Alex?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Pictures will follow when I get home


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Got some pics of the blue tigers yet.? Does Brent have anymore left last you heard.?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

just got home now I'll show u guys the pics shortly


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

shrimp101 said:


> Got some pics of the blue tigers yet.? Does Brent have anymore left last you heard.?


He does have some left but for how long? Not sure


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

GREAT cant wait to see pics.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

here are some pics as promised sorry for the quality, i took it with my phone


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

uhh... I'm guessing they are still stressed, or they aren't a solid blue? Looks more like a regular tiger with blueish stripes instead of black.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Er yeah... thinking the same thing. Does anyone have pictures from the store where they have their colors?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep in mind these are NOT orange eyed blue tigers, therefore they may or may not be much lighter in color!

From what I have heard they are the type that they find in the wild from which the OEBT's were developed from.

These however will NOT ever produce orange eyed blue tigers unless crossed with an orange eyed blue tiger (this will produce 50/50 dark and orange eyed offspring)

The hybrid cross can then be kept separately to recross back, however again you will not always get the blue coloring, some will look like regular tigers but will have orange eyes!

Its a LONG process!

I bred both Orange eyed blues and regular dark eyed blues last year and the year before with success.

However in the last few times I have brought in OEBT's from the US they have all died.  I figure this strain was not as strong as the one I originally started with several years ago.

They are finicky, about as much as CRS can be


----------

